# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Industria >  Sobre fábricas de harinas y molinos

## ben-amar

Si ha habido una industria ligada al agua, y la fuerza de su corriente, esa es la de los molinos y harineras, ademas de las norias para el regadio.
Parte de esos molinos nos los muestra Javier Revilla Casado, historiador y Becario de Investigación del Departamento de Historia de la Universidad de León.

Museo y Centro de Turismo Rural 'Molino de Losacio' (Zamora, España)
Ya tuvimos ocasión en su día de dar a conocer aquí brevemente la historia del molino-fábrica de harinas ubicada en la localidad zamorana de Losacio de Alba, y su acertada restauración y conversión en hospedería.
Hoy queremos relatar nuestra experiencia personal recientemente disfrutada en dicho lugar. Acudimos para participar en la Jornada dedicada al Patrimonio Industrial dentro del IV Congreso de Antropología de España y Portugal organizado la Asociación para la defensa del paisaje EL CIGÜEÑAL bajo el título Arquitecturas del pasado, proyectos de presente.

Como hotel y restaurante el Centro de Turismo Rural "Molino de Losacio" ofrece las mejores calidades y servicios, unido a una excelente atención por parte de todo su personal. No en vano, el centro tiene la merecida calificación de Posada Real. Su emplazamiento, alejado del mundanal ruido, lo hace idóneo para descansar y recuperar el contacto con la naturaleza.

A ello se suma el valor que le otorga el edificio industrial. Como fábrica de harinas, el Molino de Losacio conserva en perfecto estado y con una cuidado recorrido didáctico las máquinas y el utillaje propio de aquella actividad, en sus tres plantas (sótano, molienda y limpia-cernido). A pesar de molturar en régimen de fábrica, la instalación mantuvo las muelas de piedra para la molturación del grano, dos para trigo (llegadas de La Ferté, Francia) y una para piensos.

El resto de máquinas corresponden a distintas casas constructoras: Pané-Canal (Barcelona), Daverio y Cía (Madrid), Pérez y Montané (Barcelona) y sobre todo Timoteo López (Zamora) "fundición y construcción de maquinaria". Entre el utillaje auxiliar destaca una báscula fabricada en USA por la marca Fairbanks.

Aunque el elemento más destacable es el que proporcionaba la fuerza motriz a la fábrica. Se trata de un motor de gasógeno, cuyo combustible se generaba en una columna de coque. El conjunto está fabricado a comienzos del siglo XX por la casa suiza Baechtold & Cie, "Société Anonyme Suisse" de Steckborn, y se conserva completo y en perfectas condiciones.

Pueden obtener más información en la web: http://www.elmolinodelosacio.es/museo/ e incluso visualizar un documental. Pero si verdaderamente quieren conocerlo les recomendamos que hagan una escapada de al menos un fin de semana, quedarán encantados y tendrán una experiencia inolvidable.

Rehabilitan el Molino de los Monjes en Montes de Valdueza, Ponferrada (León, España)


La pedanía ponferradina de Montes de Valdueza (León) inauguró el pasado sábado el rehabilitado Molino de los Monjes. Una actuación que ha contado con un presupuesto de 9.000 euros financiados por el Consejo Comarcal de El Bierzo y cuya mano de obra la han puesto los propios vecinos con más de 700 horas de duro trabajo. El molino podrá ser visitado por los turistas durante los fines de semana, quienes podrán conocer de primera mano el proceso de fabricación de harina mediante la fuerza del agua.

Fuente: http://www.la-cronica.net/2010/07/19...tado-89716.htm


Destruyen la fábrica de harinas 'Abad' en Fonz (Huesca, España)


En los últimos días se ha procedido a la demolición de un histórico edificio industrial aragonés, la harinera de Fonz (Huesca), una enorme pérdida patrimonial a juzgar por su historia y la maquinaria que conservaba en su interior.

La "Fábrica de Harinas Abad" se construyó en 1922 y mantuvo su actividad fabril durante setenta años, hasta que finalmente cesó en 1992. En el transcurso de su vida industrial, tras los Abad fue adquirida por empresarios de Igualada (Barcelona) y cambió su denominación, pasando a llamarse primero Harinas de Fonz, SA y luego Harinera de Fonz, SL.

Las imágenes dejan muestra gráfica de la maquinaria que esta fábrica conservaba en su interior y de su magnífico estado de conservación. La mayor parte correspondía a Establecimientos Morros, SA (EMSA), aunque también había elementos de BUHLER, por ejemplo, cinco de los 7 molinos laminadores correspondían a EMSA y los dos restantes a BUHLER. La capacidad de molturación de la harinera era de 60.000 kilogramos de trigo en 24 horas de trabajo.

Como decimos, el reciente derribo del inmueble significa una irreparable pérdida para el patrimonio harinero oscense, dadas las posibilidades que ofrecía el estado de conservación tanto del edificio, como de la maquinaria o el utillaje. Una verdadera lástima, más dolorosa si cabe para los vecinos de Fonz.

Aprovechamos una vez más para agradecer la colaboración de nuestros lectores que, como en este caso, nos han facilitado una noticia relacionada con una harinera. Deseamos que no se repitan más hechos como esta destrucción, pero en todo caso aquí daremos constancia de lo bueno y lo malo y dejaremos memoria de lo sucedido.

En peligro el histórico molino de mareas Portu Errota (Vizcaya, España) ante la Ley de Costas

Una absurda aplicación de la Ley de Costas (22/1988) pretende acabar con el dominio privado del molino de mareas 'Ozollo Errota' hoy 'Portu Errota', construido en el año 1683 y en manos particulares desde entonces.

Sus actuales propietarios, la familia Iturribarria, lo conserva con celo desde hace años, evitando su deterioro y manteniendo en su interior toda la maquinaria y utillajes propios del molino. Es más, con este interés en su día frenaron un proyecto urbanístico que hubiese destruido todo el entorno del paraje natural 'Urdaibai', hoy protegido como Reserva de la Biosfera.

El molino Portu Errota tiene la calificación de 'monumento' según el Departamento de Cultura del Gobierno Vasco. Debido a un reciente ciclón el histórico edificio ha sufrido importantes daños que no pueden ser reparados debido a que la Demarcación de Costas no lo permite hasta regularizar su situación.

Pueden conocer la historia del molino Portu Errota y sus características técnicas en la web http://www.arrakis.es/~errota/


Inician la recuperación de la harinera de Xubia (Narón, La Coruña, España)

La fábrica de harinas del Puente de Xubia, de cuya interesante y larga historia ya dimos cuenta en el pasado en estas mismas páginas, tiene por fin todo a su favor para iniciar su rehabilitación.

Ello se debe a la adquisición del inmueble por parte del Concello de Narón hace un año, desembolsando un total de 262.500 euros, el justiprecio establecido por el tribunal de expropiaciones, ya que tras 9 años de negociaciones con los propietarios el Ayuntamiento no consiguió el acuerdo.

Tras la compra, posteriormente se han desarrollado todos los trámites burocráticos, y finalmente la Xunta de Galicia ya ha dado el visto bueno a su restauración. Así, desde finales del pasado mes de mayo las autorizaciones definitivas ya están en poder del gobierno municipal, incluida la del ente autonómico Augas de Galicia, según informó La Voz de Galicia.

Las gestiones se centran ahora en adjudicar las obras fundamentales y más apremiantes, la reparación de los muros y las cubiertas, bastante deteriorados los primeros y casi inexistentes las segundas. Para ello desde hace un año se mantiene reservada una dotación económica de 200.000 euros.

No obstante, el conjunto de la rehabilitación del molino de Xubia se calcula en 1,5 millones de euros. Este edificio industrial situado a orillas de la desembocadura del río Xuvia, construido en 1775 y que cuenta con una superficie de 550 metros cuadrados, conserva en su interior al menos las parejas de piedras con las que molía el cereal, como vemos en la fotografía de Ángel Manso.

Leer entrada sobre la historia de la Real Fábrica de Harinas del Puente de Xubia (Narón, La Coruña, España).


Fuentes:
http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/ferrol/...03_8508130.htm
http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/ferrol/...03_8108607.htm
http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/ferrol/...03_8482796.htm

----------

